# Adobe LR output/formatting



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello there!
I am currently running Adobe LR 3 for my post production, and I love it. As of recently I have been wondering: What size should I being saving my processed RAW images at, as well as DPI and file type? I am mainly working to post photos on a website but whenever my 360DPI compressed-jpeg image is online, it seems blurry. This is not the case when the image was taken/processed as they are tack-sharp so I know it is not an error on my part (shooting with 5D mk ll) but possibly the formats i am using. Any advice is welcome, thanks!


----------



## qless (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't focus on DPI, Just select a resize mode which is good for your website ( 1600x1200 or 800x600 etc) and select sharpen output for screen at the export module, and set the jpeg quality at 80% at least.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DPI has no meaning for web.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_per_inch


----------



## sb (Dec 14, 2011)

Leopard Lupus, when you say "compressed JPEG image", how much compression are you talking about? I export my JPEGs from LR at 100% quality (minimum compression).

The DPI has no impact on how your picture looks like on a computer screen. DPI only comes into play when printing.


----------

